# Photobucket fix (see all of your posted photos again for free)



## Darbs (9 January 2018)

(I am not sure if this has been posted already, but I didn't know about this so I assume others won't either) This has come from another forum.

As we know photobucket has gone down the charging route and some great photos from the HHO pages have all disappeared. Use these instructions below and it will make them all visible again, I have done it and tested it on my old threads containing photos on HHO and it works, I can see all the photobucket photos on here again. Its from Google and is free. 

If you're using Google Chrome, go to the three dots on the top right corner of the screen and click them. A drop down should appear. Hover your mouse over "More Tools," and when the next drop down appears, click on "extensions". Go to the link towards the bottom that says "Get more extensions." In the search box, type "Photobucket Fix," and hit enter. I installed "Photobucket Hotlink Fix" from the top of the list, but there are others. Click the install button and once it's done, you should be able to see photobucket pictures again.

For FireFox users, click on the three bars on the right side of the screen, then click on add ons. Click search for "photobucket hotlink" and click install. Same result.


----------



## Wagtail (9 January 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Antw23uk (9 January 2018)

Darbs said:



			(I am not sure if this has been posted already, but I didn't know about this so I assume others won't either) This has come from another forum.

As we know photobucket has gone down the charging route and some great photos from the HHO pages have all disappeared. Use these instructions below and it will make them all visible again, I have done it and tested it on my old threads containing photos on HHO and it works, I can see all the photobucket photos on here again. Its from Google and is free. 

If you're using Google Chrome, go to the three dots on the top right corner of the screen and click them. A drop down should appear. Hover your mouse over "More Tools," and when the next drop down appears, click on "extensions". Go to the link towards the bottom that says "Get more extensions." In the search box, type "Photobucket Fix," and hit enter. I installed "Photobucket Hotlink Fix" from the top of the list, but there are others. Click the install button and once it's done, you should be able to see photobucket pictures again.

For FireFox users, click on the three bars on the right side of the screen, then click on add ons. Click search for "photobucket hotlink" and click install. Same result.
		
Click to expand...

If it works you could be the most popular person like EVER!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 January 2018)

It works for now until photobucket put in a work round. It also only works for those people using chrome/firefox with that extension downloaded, so not very many. Its useful for old threads, but there are plenty of alternatives and people need to find one they are happy with and use it


----------



## Darbs (9 January 2018)

It definitely works and has been around since Photobucket changed their license. There are a number of other apps and extensions to post Photobucket pictures, but Leo is correct, it is very useful to be able to see photos that have been posted previously, but I don't think Photobucket deserve people to use them with the way they stitched everyone up with no warning (it wasn't just HHO forum where this was discussed at length, every other forum lit up with it).

I have moved to Flickr for hosting photos that I want to post on here, it works exactly the same way as Photobucket used to.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2018)

Yay, Ted the Twit is back.  I might continue his drama's again.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 January 2018)

Darbs - You are officially my new favourite person on the forum right now!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (9 January 2018)

But why don&#8217;t H&H just make it possible to post pictures from your device. I bet most of us use a tablet or phone to do pictures..I know I rarely use my computer, it&#8217;s always iPad or iPhone


----------



## JennBags (9 January 2018)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			But why don&#8217;t H&H just make it possible to post pictures from your device. I bet most of us use a tablet or phone to do pictures..I know I rarely use my computer, it&#8217;s always iPad or iPhone
		
Click to expand...

Because then they would have to host the images,  and images take up a lot of server space which is expensive. 

I agree that photobucket handled the situation very badly,  but I can't blame them really, we are all so used to the Internet being free, no one wants to pay for something they can get for nothing.


----------



## jnb (9 January 2018)

I cant get this to work on iPad, theres no More Tools when I click the three dots....?help.... pretty please
I dont have a laptop I can use, tbh Im guessing this utility isnt available for iPad 
Desperate to get back my photos of my dear departed show cob which are on Photobucket


----------



## JennBags (9 January 2018)

jnb said:



			I can&#8217;t get this to work on iPad, there&#8217;s no &#8220;More Tools&#8221; when I click the three dots....?help.... pretty please
I don&#8217;t have a laptop I can use, tbh I&#8217;m guessing this utility isn&#8217;t available for iPad 
Desperate to get back my photos of my dear departed show cob which are on Photobucket
		
Click to expand...

On iPad you're probably on safari as a browser rather than chrome.

You should still be able to access photobucket, all they've done is stop image hosting, so posting the link to show the photo doesn't work.  You can still log in and see your photos.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 January 2018)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			But why don&#8217;t H&H just make it possible to post pictures from your device. I bet most of us use a tablet or phone to do pictures..I know I rarely use my computer, it&#8217;s always iPad or iPhone
		
Click to expand...

You just need to post your pic to Facebook and hold your finger on the photo, select open in new tab, then copy the info from the address bar and then type


----------

